# Ending the Early Goose in a Bang!



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

Not coming on to brag but just to share some photos with people that like to look. We ended the early season today with one of the most action packed honker hunts of my life and ended up shooting a 3 man limit of 45 geese and on Saturday shot 11 between the 3 of us. Was one amazing morning this morning and needed up with 4 or 5 bonus cackler geese which I have never seen shot during the early season and even worked 2 blues and 1 snow into the the honker spread will be a memorable hunt that I will never forget! Happy hunting Boys killem all this weekend while I will miss duck opener due to racing!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice! Way to put a hurt on em!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice, very nice........I went out here is SW Mn last evening and shot 2, passed 2 up because I didn't want to clean anymore then then the 2, I must be getting old......it's kinda nice to see some pic's.....Congrat's............


----------

